# Invalid module format message on modprobe ndiswrapper

## G.N.A.

I am currently have a problem trying to install either the Linuxant driverloader or the ndiswrapper funtioning.

Both installs go fine until I go to do :

```
modprobe <module>
```

I get the following:

```
FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
```

I have a Dell Inspiron with the following:

```
02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 02)

```

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am new to Gentoo, so it may have been a problem with my kernel install (used genkernel).

GNA

----------

## G.N.A.

Well, I searched the forums long enough and I found the fix (for me..).

```
# mount /boot; genkernel all
```

Worked properly after that..

----------

## Aries04

I'm trying to get my "0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03) " woking...but so far no luck. 

I keep getting error messages about my /etc/modules.conf file and some kernel dependancies:

```

Lynx ndiswrapper # ndiswrapper -m

modprobe: Invalid line 80 in /etc/modules.conf

         ndiswrapper

modprobe: Invalid line 109 in /etc/modules.conf

        /usr/bin/loadndisdriver

Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.conf

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algo                                                                                     

s/i2c-algo-bit.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algo                                                                                     

s/i2c-algo-pcf.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/i2c/buss                                                                                     

es/i2c-i801.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/i2c/buss                                                                                     

es/i2c-i810.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/i2c/buss                                                                                     

es/i2c-piix4.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/message/                                                                                     

i2o/i2o_proc.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/6pack.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/baycom_epp.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/baycom_par.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/baycom_ser_fdx.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/baycom_ser_hdx.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/bpqether.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/dmascc.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/hdlcdrv.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/mkiss.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/scc.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/hamr                                                                                     

adio/yam.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/                                                                                     

hostess_sv11.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/                                                                                     

sealevel.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/net/netrom/netro                                                                                     

m.ko

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.8-rc1/kernel/net/rose/rose.ko

```

What im I missing?

----------

## Aries04

By the way here is the /etc/modules.conf info:

Line 80 and related info:

```

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper

# Options for ndiswrapper.

#

# Set this alias to some device. Usually wlan0 unless you've got more than one

# wireless card.

alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

# loadndisdriver requires 4 parameters.

#

# Uncomment the following line after you've replaced "REPLACE"

# to the directory in /etc/ndiswrapper created by running with the path to the

# Windows(tm) .inf file:

#

 ndiswrapper -i /etc/ndiswapper/bcmwl5

#

install ndiswrapper /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ndiswrapper && { loadndisdriver /lib/windrivers ; }

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper

```

Line 109

```
### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/svgalib

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/wlan0

alias wlan0 ndiswapper

options ndiswrapper if_name=wlan0 install ndiswrapper /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ndiswrapper;

/usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /lib/windrivers/

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/wlan0

```

----------

